# Ringing 1800 & 1850 numbers from outside Ireland



## additional

Hi,

I am wondering if anyone knows how to ring "1800" and "1850" numbers from outside the Republic. Some companies I have tried to contact only have listed on their relevant website or in the goldenpages numbers which are "1800" or "1850". When trying +353 (1850) etc, this does not work. Also, these numbers do not work on Skype, so it is nearly impossible to speak to some companies, if you are outside the country.
I have rang ComReg and Eircom, they are not too sure, but advised me to ring the international directory enquires number in the relevant country to be put thru to the relevant company, I haven´t tried this but looking at the prices of this service, it does not seem the most cost effective way to contact 1800 numbers.
Does anyone know any other way of contacting these numbers or any VOIP software equivalent to Skype to ring these numbers?


----------



## asdfg

Many companies have a number for contacting them outside ROI. If you search on their website and go to contact us or similar, you can find the number. Not ideal I know. 

On a slightly different point, many telephone packages come with unlimited calls to ROI landline numbers. If trying to ring a 1850, 1890 number,try to find a normal landline number and ring this. The 1850, 1890 numbers are not included in the unlimited calls packages. Very annoying 

All companies should also include a normal landline number on their advertisements.


----------



## Dreamerb

Unfortunately, non-geographic numbers can only be accessed from within Ireland - you need to ask the company to provide the geographic number "behind" the 1800 (or whatever) number. [I'm surprised the ComReg people didn't tell you this - you may not have been through to the right people in the office]. The rationale for this is that the company pays for the lo-call or free-phone etc facility based on callers from within Ireland, and they could be exposed to very high costs if they were accessible from abroad. 

It's very irritating when companies don't publish geographic numbers, though. Rather than going international directory enquiries, I'd suggest identifying the companies you wish to call, whether from the Golden Pages or their websites, and looking them up in the eircom phonebook as well. I find they're more likely to have geog. numbers in the eircom phonebook, though it's by no means infallible. You'll be paying international rates, if you're not on skype, but at least not the premium for connection by internaional directory enquiries. 

Good luck...


----------

